# 4G Signal Strength readout on CM7 ROMs



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone know if CM7 either Protekk rom or non-Protekk rom has resources to see 4g LTE signal strength? Or does Logcat show this?


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

On my ShiftAO5P 2.8, go to CM settings, Interface, Status Bar tweaks, Alternate signal display, Signal text w/dBm - changes from signal bars to dBm level. Massive outage, some reporting back online, but not here in Reno NV - only 1x


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

@ByteSizeSln Are you sure that is not just for EVDO... I am specifically looking for 4g LTE strength. The signal strength related to the status bar is for EVDO only.

EDIT: Still 1x in Phoenix. I am hearing more and more reports of some areas recovering back to 4g.


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

rester555 said:


> @ByteSizeSln Are you sure that is not just for EVDO... I am specifically looking for 4g LTE strength. The signal strength related to the status bar is for EVDO only.
> 
> EDIT: Still 1x in Phoenix. I am hearing more and more reports of some areas recovering back to 4g.


Market - OpenSignalMaps maybe? Other than that IDK.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

CM7:
Menu - Settings - CyanogenMod settings - Interface - Status bar tweaks - Alternate signal display


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the 'bars' and it's alternate dB reading is just for voice. I remember reading someone saying that on here or XDA so I'm not certain.


----------

